# Kayak fishing Scioto River



## SmallYak (Apr 6, 2017)

I want to fish Scioto River but from Dayton and not familiar with it. Looking at maps can I launch at Glick Park and take out at Dublin Springs with ease?


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

You can put in under I-270 at Dublin.or maybe up at Bellepoint where Rt.42 crosses, or maybe below Griggs along the disc golf course. Or, consider putting in along Klondike Rd., it's beautiful up there. You could paddle to it from Bellepoint, depending on how far you want to paddle.


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

SmallYak said:


> I want to fish Scioto River but from Dayton and not familiar with it. Looking at maps can I launch at Glick Park and take out at Dublin Springs with ease?


I would not risk launching below the dam at Glick Rd. There is a paved drive down to the river, but once in, there are lots of large rocks for a ways and the water can be fast. At Amberleigh Park there is a kayak rail guide down a long flight of steps. I would only recommend it for light weight sit in kayaks. Exiting the rail at the end could be difficult as the grade drops off at the end of the steps. I have only entered this stretch at Scioto Park. Taking out at Dublin Springs Park is easy, but I use a cart to get up the long drive to parking on the street above.


----------



## SmallYak (Apr 6, 2017)

scioto_alex said:


> You can put in under I-270 at Dublin.or maybe up at Bellepoint where Rt.42 crosses, or maybe below Griggs along the disc golf course. Or, consider putting in along Klondike Rd., it's beautiful up there. You could paddle to it from Bellepoint, depending on how far you want to paddle.



Is there any place to put in along Klondike and float down to The Point?


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Specktur said:


> I would not risk launching below the dam at Glick Rd. There is a paved drive down to the river, but once in, there are lots of large rocks for a ways and the water can be fast. At Amberleigh Park there is a kayak rail guide down a long flight of steps. I would only recommend it for light weight sit in kayaks. Exiting the rail at the end could be difficult as the grade drops off at the end of the steps. I have only entered this stretch at Scioto Park. Taking out at Dublin Springs Park is easy, but I use a cart to get up the long drive to parking on the street above.


How is the parking at Dublin Springs Park? Many spaces? Cart needed to get from the river to the parking lot? Thanks!


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

fishwendel2 said:


> How is the parking at Dublin Springs Park? Many spaces? Cart needed to get from the river to the parking lot? Thanks!


You can park on the residential street south of the park entrance. You can usually find a spot. I need a cart. There is a paved maintenance drive, but it is pretty steep.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

SmallYak said:


> Is there any place to put in along Klondike and float down to The Point?


There are at least two places to park on Klondike alongside the river.

Just watch out if the water is low, or you'll be banging on rocks. It might be better to put in at Bellepoint and see how far upstream you can go. It depends on the lake level.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

scioto_alex said:


> There are at least two places to park on Klondike alongside the river.
> 
> Just watch out if the water is low, or you'll be banging on rocks. It might be better to put in at Bellepoint and see how far upstream you can go. It depends on the lake level.


The river bank along Klondike Road is private property, and a lot of it is freshly posted. Some of that land has been sold off in the last several years. I would use caution on where you park or you might run into a hassle.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Well then park at Bellepoint and paddle up from there. Or, paddle down to the main body of the lake. 

Trivia:: Bellepoint was a failed commercial venture. It was platted out with the hopes of being able to "slack" the Scioto from there to Columbus, but that didn't work out. It would have been a transportation hub, but the canal system and water transport in general were beat by railroads, and later, highways.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know why you'd drive past the Great Miami River, Little Miami River, The Stillwater, and The Mad to get to the Scioto. But if you did the best fishing in that area is from Glick Road to 270 bridge. Both have parking lot style put ins/take outs but a decent hike up or down a road.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Around here, it's probably the only river with water in it????


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Bubbagon said:


> I don't know why you'd drive past the Great Miami River, Little Miami River, The Stillwater, and The Mad to get to the Scioto. But if you did the best fishing in that area is from Glick Road to 270 bridge. Both have parking lot style put ins/take outs but a decent hike up or down a road.


They just recently developed that access point under 270. Back in the day you could drive to the river's edge.

Camera car is a 1996 Outback


----------



## SmallYak (Apr 6, 2017)

I 


Bubbagon said:


> I don't know why you'd drive past the Great Miami River, Little Miami River, The Stillwater, and The Mad to get to the Scioto. But if you did the best fishing in that area is from Glick Road to 270 bridge. Both have parking lot style put ins/take outs but a decent hike up or down a road.


I fish the Dayton Rivers and love it. Just trying different rivers...it's about the journey.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

scioto_alex said:


> They just recently developed that access point under 270. Back in the day you could drive to the river's edge.
> 
> Camera car is a 1996 Outback


I've lived within a mile of there for the last 20 years. I used to drive down there and let my dog swim after dinner every night. I probably removed a half ton of rebar out of there over the years.
I have to hand it to Dublin. That spot was a little shady as far as put ins go. They could have very easily just put up a guard rail and just shut us down. Instead, they paved a parking lot and made a nice path down to the water.
That stretch is about to get a LOT of boaters in the next few years as Dublin is about to develop most of that area into green park space.
The kayak slide at Amberleigh was the first real step.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

If you paddle north from Scioto Park, it's a bit disappointing because it's peoples' back yards all the way to the water.

If you go south, you might need to drag over some riffles but maybe you can get under Rt. 161 to the top of Griggs Reservoir. It is really sweet around there. You can hear the city but you can't see it.


----------

